# Jupiter Guide



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Captain Bob LeMay has been doing some evening trips for snook dock fishing. (954) 309-9489‬.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Capt. Dale Ash. His youtube channel is Jupiter Snooker


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks guys, will reach out


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Captain Ed Zyak and Capt. Mike Holliday in Jensen Beach are both excellent guides. Couple more options for you.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Captain Jared Boshammer 'Dingo" runs a chittum out of Jupiter as well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Captain Scott Hamilton 








Home - Fly Fishing Extremes


Here are some particulars about what we do at Hamilton Fly Fishing. First of all, this is NOT about trout. This about finding the biggest, meanest, fastest fish available, getting them to destroy a fly and pull you all over the ocean. Sailfish, mahi mahi, wahoo and tuna; very much non-typical...



flyfishingextremes.com


----------



## rkyslone6 (Jan 2, 2022)

Capt Dino “Only On the Fly” is the man! Come down in the summer and have him take you to catch Albies. So much fun


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ve heard he is the man, unfortunately he was booked while I was on down there but ended up meeting up with Capt. Chris and caught some Jacks and Snooks night fishing the docks. Really nice guy and we had a good time. That was my first night fishing / dock trip. Very cool, now I want to go chase bigger Jacks.

tried to fish around DuBois park, but didn’t catch anything.


----------



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

The dock lights are a lot of fun


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

wish I would’ve seen this sooner I would’ve given you some tips. Next time you come down shoot me a PM


----------

